# Help please



## Lisa1436

I just bought an epson 7710 went through the the step to put Sublimation ink and my ink isn't coming out right. And it just got worse. Clean the nozzles and still nothing


----------



## webtrekker

Hi. Is it a brand new printer, or has it been used before you bought it?


----------



## TABOB

We are not telepathic 
What ink and what cartridges are you using?

Did you try printing something (ideally a nozzle check) before switching to sublimation?
If not, chances are the print-head was already clogged and may not be recoverable at this stage.


----------



## into the T

yup, not many new 7710's left out there

if you bought used did you get a test print before purchasing?


----------



## Aply123

Clean it with original ink 
Perhaps sublimation ink are old in storage 
Becarful to use them..


----------



## petridish

do you like it?! I was also thinking about buying one, however someone told me that it is not that good


----------



## Gizmogirl256

petridish said:


> do you like it?! I was also thinking about buying one, however someone told me that it is not that good


I picked up a new 7720 and like it but that was only -after- going through hell with my ink profiles and Epson software drivers. Seems that Epson has some "issues" with their drivers on a Mac. That being said, I'm getting amazing results now.


----------



## jflores0002

Lisa1436 said:


> I just bought an epson 7710 went through the the step to put Sublimation ink and my ink isn't coming out right. And it just got worse. Clean the nozzles and still


----------



## jflores0002

Looks like your print head needs some serious CPR. Try the wet paper towel trick. If that doesn't help then take the head off (There's videos on how to) and squeeze some solution (using syringe and rubber tube) thru them nozzles. I Use 4:1 solution of windex and 95% isopropyl alcohol with windex being the 4 and alcohol the 1.


----------

